# Things that go BUMP in the night



## Daniel (7/6/18)

I've noticed something in the classifieds and it's bumping the hell out of me .... I might bump some heads , but I don't really care  

Serial Bumpers ..... those forumites that bump their for sale posts EVERY day ... and I'm not singling anyone out here , as we all do it .... 

Now I don't know what the rules are , but normal For Sale etiquette is normally once a week bump (if no movement) , or if a price drop occurs , or one of the items on sale is sold/traded.

It seems like its just a free for all in the Classies , and bumping left right and center to the point where I don't even bother bumping my thread anymore as it will just get bumped down again.

Not to start a flame war , but what else irks you with regards to Sales posts/threads ? 

My top 3 : 

- BUMPing for no other reason than getting on page 1 
- Other ppl posting on my thread "GLWS" or "So much want!" 
- Mis-information in titles ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/18)

Bumping drives me to drink!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rafique (7/6/18)

I personally post quite a bit in the classies, I just feel it safer to post here than anywhere else because and because the forum has grown on me.

I do agree with your above however I its not something that ticks me off, yes ads get bumped down but its like any other site where it may be more ads or duplicates that have been added. Admins do monitor the classifieds and do it well.

I do bump twice over 2 days then I leave it or update it once something has been sold. I am guilty and if Forum members feel this should only be once a week the so be it but nothing can be put in place to prevent other users saying GLWS whether its a free bump of not. its a good gesture

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jos (7/6/18)

Usually if your price is right there will be no need for perpetual bumping. Just take @Rob Fisher's classified adds - you'd be lucky to be third in the dibs line if you click on his posts 1 minute after it has been posted. #justsaying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (7/6/18)

Rafique said:


> nothing can be put in place to prevent other users saying GLWS whether its a free bump of not. its a good gesture


Have to agree with @Rafique on this one...

But i'm sure we as ECIGSSA members can/will come up with a solution to this possible 'Problem' at hand


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/18)

Daniel said:


> My top 3 :
> 
> - BUMPing for no other reason than getting on page 1
> - Other ppl posting on my thread "GLWS" or "So much want!"
> - Mis-information in titles ....



No 2 irks me big time. It's just rude if you're not buying the items. Keep that kind of acronym for your online gaming.


----------



## Bulldog (7/6/18)

Jos said:


> Usually if your price is right there will be no need for perpetual bumping. Just take @Rob Fisher's classified adds - you'd be lucky to be third in the dibs line if you click on his posts 1 minute after it has been posted. #justsaying


Like the Intake yesterday, I just missed it 
This RTA is growing on me.


----------



## Cornelius (7/6/18)

Must be honest, this does not bother me. I go through new posts and then mark everything as read, I only open the threads that interest me.
The only thing that gets to me when bumped is the fact that I start thinking of selling my dodgy kidney again.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (7/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> Like the Intake yesterday, I just missed it
> This RTA is growing on me.



I was lucky to get that one, really lucky. not derailing the thread just saying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/6/18)

The best is when someone puts up his add but has 5 items for sale, he then creates an add for each item and bump them all each day lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

Daniel said:


> I've noticed something in the classifieds and it's bumping the hell out of me .... I might bump some heads , but I don't really care
> 
> Serial Bumpers ..... those forumites that bump their for sale posts EVERY day ... and I'm not singling anyone out here , as we all do it ....
> 
> ...



I dont really care for the Bumps (coz I bump alot) but The second point gets me sometimes.
*EDIT:* Just saw this, and this kinda irks me a little, I wanted to use the "Dislike' rating... but we all know how quick people get up in arms when you do...

I really dont think a 'GLWS' is necessary or needed, If you like the sale, then Press the "Like" button. I feel some people are just commenting on things to get their own post count up, or for Social 'likability' .
Dont get me wrong, commenting is great, but if its not really related or adds anything to the topic then dont comment. If you like / agree / disagree with something then just click the rating button, no need to say whats been said.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/18)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Bump


You called?




Ps. Calling the Sith Lord @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (7/6/18)

Without bumping rules it is a free for all. Just keep bumping your ads to the top! 

... I think we need bumping rules

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

TheV said:


> Without bumping rules it is a free for all. Just keep bumping your ads to the top!
> 
> ... I think we need bumping rules


There are bumping rules! More than one a day is frowned upon and can lead to an add being deleted.

The team will keep a closer eye on the classies guys, and will try bring down excessive bumping

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> There are bumping rules! More than one a day is frowned upon and can lead to an add being deleted.
> 
> The team will keep a closer eye on the classies guys, and will try bring down excessive bumping


What about one person creating multiple threads for different items sold and then bumping each add once per day haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> What about one person creating multiple threads for different items sold and then bumping each add once per day haha


Yeah it's annoying, I don't like to open my account in the morning and all I see is ads...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> There are bumping rules! More than one a day is frowned upon and can lead to an add being deleted.
> 
> The team will keep a closer eye on the classies guys, and will try bring down excessive bumping


Oh my, I need to learn how to read 

... I think we need stricter bumping rules 
3 days should be more reasonable ... but that is just my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (7/6/18)

Just bump the stuff...

Anyway there's so much gear now days that you have to give it away & then still offer to pay for shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> What about one person creating multiple threads for different items sold and then bumping each add once per day haha


If you see someone doing that please report them, that's definitely not ayoba!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/6/18)

Lol take the vendors tab for example haha, its a war over there lol.

One vendor will make a post and it will be number one (one post will all new gear etc. ), after 2 seconds another vendor will make a post, but this time he will make a new post for every single new item that has landed in the store hahaha ! Next thing you know you have 5-6 posts in the top from the same company, and I mean wtf is the point lol. I No longer read the S Vendors/ D S Venders tabs because of this haha, to much trouble haha !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Lol take the vendors tab for example haha, its a war over there lol.
> 
> One vendor will make a post and it will be number one (one post will all new gear etc. ), after 2 seconds another vendor will make a post, but this time he will make a new post for every single new item that has landed in the store hahaha ! Next thing you know you have 5-6 posts in the top from the same company, and I mean wtf is the point lol. I No longer read the S Vendors/ D S Venders tabs because of this haha, to much trouble haha !


I would agree that they probably don't need to start a new thread for every single product, much better to have a thread titled "XXXXX's Latest Stock" and keep on adding to that thread.

The vendors have a limited space in which they can play on though, and their presence on here is a significant part of what a lot of people like about the forum, so putting limits on their sub-forum postings might lead them to be completely inactive. But will definitely bring it up for discussion!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I would agree that they probably don't need to start a new thread for every single product, much better to have a thread titled "XXXXX's Latest Stock" and keep on adding to that thread.
> 
> The vendors have a limited space in which they can play on though, and their presence on here is a significant part of what a lot of people like about the forum, so putting limits on their sub-forum postings might lead them to be completely inactive. But will definitely bring it up for discussion!


exactly haha, point is just bumping is everywhere haha. No way to stop it !
Some people don't mind, some people do haha I was just making an example 

Like if you the think the classified section is rough, go check the war in the vendor forum haha. Did not mean anything bad lol, just saying.

Everyone wants a race to the top stepping on the next person's voorkop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

@Stosta is right, the Classifieds do refer to it that more than one BUMP per day will be frowned on.

I spend a huge amount of time in the Classifieds and I don't think one bump per day is excessive.
@Daniel, I suggest you re-read the Classifieds rules here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/

But here are just some extra comments and ideas:

If your item is not selling, then either it's the wrong item or the wrong price. Consider a price drop instead of repetitive bumping without changing the price. The right item at the right price normally sells quite fast.
*Instead of a boring BUMP, why not add another picture of the item for sale? *Take a picture from a different angle - that way it might improve your sale chances while still be interesting for prospective buyers.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I dont really care for the Bumps (coz I bump alot) but The second point gets me sometimes.
> *EDIT:* Just saw this, and this kinda irks me a little, I wanted to use the "Dislike' rating... but we all know how quick people get up in arms when you do...
> 
> I really dont think a 'GLWS' is necessary or needed, If you like the sale, then Press the "Like" button. I feel some people are just commenting on things to get their own post count up, or for Social 'likability' .
> Dont get me wrong, commenting is great, but if its not really related or adds anything to the topic then dont comment. If you like / agree / disagree with something then just click the rating button, no need to say whats been said.



Thanks for that link @Dietz 
Have removed that bump and asked the member to be mindful that more than one bump per day is frowned upon...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (7/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Stosta is right, the Classifieds do refer to it that more than one BUMP per day will be frowned on.
> 
> 
> If your item is not selling, then either it's the wrong item or the wrong price. Consider a price drop instead of repetitive bumping without changing the price. The right item at the right price normally sells quite fast.



This is exactly what I am referring to ..... bumping with no price drop ... on the flipside though serial bumping might also be construed as a 'desperate sell' so be prepared to be lowballed like crazy  just a thought .....

On a side note and what uncle @Deckie so expertly sarcastically mentioned  , the 2nd hand market has become a joke ,,,,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (7/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Bump



GLWS , chop...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)

Daniel said:


> I've noticed something in the classifieds and it's bumping the hell out of me .... I might bump some heads , but I don't really care
> 
> Serial Bumpers ..... those forumites that bump their for sale posts EVERY day ... and I'm not singling anyone out here , as we all do it ....
> 
> ...




What irks me: When I have replied to a Sale, showing potential interest, and other peeps comment on my comment. They're not there to buy so it's none of their business.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/18)

Daniel said:


> GLWS , chop...


Lol you chop


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/18)

@Daniel guess what....

Bump....
If no one takes it today I'm removing it from the sales thread...

Did the above tactic ever work on anyone ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/6/18)

The BUMP is not such a big problem in the Classifieds, but lately @Silver and @Jengz are sending me BUMPS via PM if they think that I have missed any classifieds - I think it is part of their conspiracy

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Daniel (7/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The BUMP is not such a big problem in the Classifieds, but lately @Silver and @Jengz are sending me BUMPS via PM if they think that I have missed any classifieds - I think it is part of their conspiracy


Looking at your recent epic vape mail posts I think you might be right Watson....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (7/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The BUMP is not such a big problem in the Classifieds, but lately @Silver and @Jengz are sending me BUMPS via PM if they think that I have missed any classifieds - I think it is part of their conspiracy


Hahahaha lets be honest, it’s only in your best interest bud... it shows how much I care

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

